# Quick, Easy, Inexpensive, and Elegant ...



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

...if you have some scraps of lace or fancy fabric, a bit of left-over trim, and a straight-sided vase or jar, (can be adapted to a jar that curves at the top with just a bit more fussing).

Cut the lace to fit around the jar with a seam from top to bottom . Pin along the seam. With needle and thread, take overcast stitches along the seam, making sure that the lace will be snug against the vase. If you want the container to be permanent, brush on Modge Podge or a solution of diluted white glue. (I didn't do this because I need the vases in the summer.) Glue or sew on trimming around the top, and maybe around the bottom. Possibilities are endless for how much "fancy" you like.

Fill with whatever - greens, shiny balls, foil-wrapped candy, battery-operated tea light. Make several in different sizes and fabrics to group for a lovely table centerpiece.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeanne-What a clever idea! They look beautiful! Thanks for sharing! MERRY CHRISTMAS! : )


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty idea. Thank you


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

What a clever idea!! They are lovely. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very clever idea. They are very pretty


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Great idea! What a lovely housewarming gift or Christmas centerpiece.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Elegant


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely. Will have to keep this idea in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Terri2 (Jul 8, 2014)

I am going to have to make these! Thank you for such a great idea. The dollar store has these lace doilys that I think would work great for these!


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you! Takes my recycling efforts to a whole new level.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very pretty !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They are very elegant.


----------

